# Freshwater Lighting



## dudebrah (Jul 6, 2009)

Greetings all,

Right now in my 23G tank the hood is designed for two incandescent light bulbs - while the glow isn't bad (very warm), I think my cardinal tetras would look better in fluorescent (I don't have any live plants).

Can anyone recommend fluorescent lights that will fit in incandescent sockets? Is this desirable?

Cheers


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

dollorama has screw in compat florescents that fit into the aquarium incandesent sockets


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Yeah... the screw in flourescents are perfect to adapt your type of lid over.


----------



## dudebrah (Jul 6, 2009)

great, thanks to both of you


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

They're called CFLs (compact fluorescent lights).

They're really cheap and awesome. Don't go to dollarama though, you can get REALLY bright ones at Walmart - $20 for 6x 23W CFLs.

You might be saying "oh just 23W"... but NO! lol these things are rediculously bright (just give them an hour or so to break-in up to maximum brightness before you return them... my past mistake hahahah).

Yeah I just use 23W CFLs screwed into desk lamps on all my tanks now (I have nothing complex, just java moss). They work perfectly.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Make sure you get ones that are around 6500K. Softwhite and regular ones are far too yellow. I think you might find that the 23W ones are too large in diameter to fit in the hood. The 13W ones will fit and should provide enough light.


----------

